# Do you tan?



## MissMissy (Mar 20, 2007)

Not sure where to put this exactly! But do you tan? How tanning bed out side? Are you scared of getting cancer.. I am asking because i go tanning in a tanning bed.. i don't burn myself. and i don't go everyday i mayeb go one a week. and i use tanning stuff to help from aging and burning! but here lately people are telling me BEWARE OF THE SUN!!:aaa: it is dangerous you are going to have cancer , you got cancer you will get cancer stay away!! I know there is a risk. but i didn't think i went enough to get something like that.hhmm:frown:


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

I dont tan at all. I dont go to tanning booths or do the spray thing but i would try the mystic tan. I do tan when its summer but only because i go out not because i lay out. I noticed my face did not really burn or get red and it was because i was using BE.lol


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 20, 2007)

i only go tanning in the summer as well


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 20, 2007)

i'm starting to more be aware of my skin (use sunscreen every day) because when i'm 50, i wanna look 35  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

you'll start aging _from_ tanning.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 20, 2007)

do you tan jennifer.. how?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 20, 2007)

i don't. not anymore. this is coming from someone who used to lay in the sun with baby oil lol i just became more aware of what would happen if i did.


----------



## Leony (Mar 20, 2007)

LOL I remember that!

I can't even stay out in the sun for more than 15 minutes or I'll get sick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't make attempts to tan, but my skin gets tanned easily.

I didn't think too much or worry about it until I started to notice sunspots on my skin, especially on my face. eek!

so I've been putting sunblock on religiously and avoiding the sun like the plague.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't now, but I used to. I'm with Jennifer on wanting to look mighty young when I'm getting up there in age. My friend used to tan a lot when she was a teenager, and she's recently had her third removal of skin cancerous skin cells (or something to that affect).


----------



## lynnda (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to go to the tanning booth every year. My grandparents had to have skin cancers removed from their faces every year and I have made the decision not to age myself any earlier than I have to. This is my second year not to tan and trust me I miss it but I know in the long run it is much better for me to self tan!

A very close friend of mines 18 year old daughter has stage 3 melanoma on her leg. She has had 1/3 of her calf muscle removed with more surgery to follow. She also has to have 1 year of radiation and chemo. I can't say that this is from tanning but we need to all be aware and pro-active in our health.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 20, 2007)

My sister passes out if shes outside in the heat too long. Shes passed out 2x in the last couple of years.


----------



## Nox (Mar 20, 2007)

Everytime our skin burns, we are significantly raising the chances of us getting melanoma or some other kind of skin carcinoma.

---And---

Hispanics, and Asians are starting to catch up with Caucasians in the number skin cancers diagnosed in California ( I don't know about other states, but California has a sizeable population of both "ethnic" groups.) Slather on that sunsblock! At least SPF 30 for exposed parts.

Also, I hear about lawsuits being waged against these sun protection companies because they are falsely misleading the public that they are getting the full protection when they are not. Especially for the precious children, we should diligently read the label: It should say 'sunblock' and that it filters out both UVA and UVB rays.

Oh yes... and to answer the original question, I do not use tanning beds. I get enough incidental sunlight living in the O.C. but I do use Mystic Tan and I love it!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 20, 2007)

i don't tan, and i never did. simply because i know i can have a burn in 15 minutes and i already spent two weeks at home in almost complete dark because i wasn't careful enough. my parents became aware of the dangers of the sun when we were young, and have always been careful since.

but i must admit it's only recently i realised how much i needed sunscreen.


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 20, 2007)

I don't tan anymore, and boy do I miss it! I used to start getting a base tan in a bed around spring break. Then I would lay out at home to build the tan. I'm just too scared anymore.

They say that serious burns before you're 18 greatly increase your chances of getting skin cancer, and I had a really serious burn when I was about 9 and numerous burns since then. I look and feel so much better when I tan, but it's just not worth it anymore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 20, 2007)

When I was in my teens and 20, 21 - I remember tanning with baby oil.

But I stopped tanning by the time I started college - 22.

When you are young, you can't see the damaging affects of suntanning.

But I guarantee, when you are in your later 30s and 40s, it is very obvious if you have continued to sunbathed or not.

I have seen people in their 30s and 40s that look like their facial skin is made of leather. And there is no way they will ever have healthy, youthful looking skin.

If you really want a tan, try the Mystic Tan.

IMO, tanning beds are just as unhealthy as sun bathing.

Plus, you don't use sunscreen in a booth so your skin is even more vunerable.

I just heard that tanning parlours require parental knowledge every time their under 18 child decides to use a tanning booth.

Maybe this will prevent unhealthy, damaged skin for some young people.


----------



## Saja (Mar 20, 2007)

I start tanning in the spring, just a base. I wear sun screen in the summer, but I love being out in the pool or at the beach so I still tan. Its not that I wanna age early, but I still wanna enjoy my life now. I look better tanned, I feel better, and I enjoy being in the sun. Getting a tan is inevitable. I dont like spray on...orange isnt my color.


----------



## ohdear (Mar 20, 2007)

Nope, my skin is pale and it burns quite a bit before it tans. It's really not worth it, I don't see why some people think being pale is such a bad thing anyway.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 20, 2007)

No, I don't tan.

I've had to have three skin biopsies to test for skin cancer throughout my life. Luckily, I haven't gotten skin cancer. But I don't care to get it either.


----------



## ivette (Mar 20, 2007)

i don't tan


----------



## Andi (Mar 20, 2007)

I was always careful to never ever get a sunburn and only used tanning beds for 2 cycles in my life (for like 4 weeks at a time though).

I have many moles on my body (which already puts me at risk for skin cancer, in addition to having light skin) and I`ve had a total of 6 removed so far, and sent into pathology to check for cancerous cells, all came back negative thank god. The last one was on my cheek (a super sun exposed area!) and I was actually REALLY worried about that one but it came back fine.

From now on I`ll be wearing SPF moisturizer daily and sunblock whenever spring/summer starts. I am really afraid of melanomas first of all, plus I donÂ´t want any more freckles, sun spots and of course no premature skin aging.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL! Same here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 21, 2007)

I tan and always have. I guess tanning is another addiction. I get a base in the tanning bed then keep it going with sunless tanners, mystic tan and anything else I can get my hands on. A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2007)

the last couple of years i become a tanaholic i was using sunbeds about 3-4 times a week and for 20minutes at a time and im talking strong beds, i have only been on the beds about 6 times in the last 6 months and miss have a tan so am thinking about starting them again esp with the summer approaching but i must admit i am a bit worried about what it will do to my skin and cancer risks. When the sun is shinning im laying in it, esp on holiday ill be layng out in it with sun oil spf4 for a good 5-6 hours for the full 2 weeks of my holiday, since i was a kid ive always been obsessed with a having a tan and hated looking pale and never thought i was doing much damage to my skin as i dont burn i do relise that isnt the case now but still cant stay hidden from the gorgeous warm sunshine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 21, 2007)

well i rthink if i am just careful and dont go over board i may be ok..nto 100% but just a guess. I only go before the summer and then stop! I use things to help me tan not burn so that helps the more you burn the more exposed to cancer cells.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 21, 2007)

You can get skin cancer without getting "burned".  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You might be interested in this.


----------



## Lia (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe it's time for a new health topic concerning skin cancer?


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks for the link


----------



## AngelaGM (Mar 22, 2007)

I need to wear sun block religiously and I am going to start tomorrow.


----------



## Leony (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm like your sister too! Passed out or nose bleeding and headache!

It's just frustrating.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 22, 2007)

dang.. mystic tan... what that


----------



## Sprite7 (Mar 22, 2007)

I don't want my skin to look like leather, so I am now very careful. I hate tanning. I find it really boring. I used to go to tanning beds to get a base tan before I went away on vacation, but I am even stopping that. It's not worth it. I would rather have amazing looking skin when I am older, than shell out huge $$$ when I am older, trying to look young again.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

I used to tan but dont anymore. Im light skinned and that doesnt really bother me. My bfs like hey why dont you go tan since we only get it til about june(membersip-fitness club). Its like, what dont you like the natural color I am? I was dark when we first met and thats how he remembers me by. Ive wanted to go tanning but I dont wanna get cancer or nething.


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 29, 2007)

i dont tan whatsoever! i do burn tho...lol...i use to think ya know sunscreen who cares....but i have become more aware of the side effects if i dont put sunscreen on when out in the sun.

my SIL has gone to the spray tanning and it looked really pretty...lasts about a week but i just decided im gunna have to be happy with being white...even if i am in a bikini and out at the beach. im not gunna waste my time nor money on tanning lotions...IMO


----------



## econ34 (Apr 2, 2007)

i always hated the sun until recently..last summer i laid outside covered in oil every chance i got. i've been tanning since january and i can't wait for the summer to come so i can get back to reading and napping outside. i know its horrible but i can't stop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 4, 2007)

I never have and never will go in a tanning bed, and I could probably count on one hand the number of times I've laid out in the sun with the intent of tanning. I never really go out in the sun, and when I do I always wear sunscreen. This year I'm going to use the gradual self-tanners so I just get a little bit of color, not a full tan.


----------



## Lia (Apr 4, 2007)

Although the color i get is pretty, i find that tanning is really boring, so i never tan. I don't have the patience to spend hours cooking in the sun; plus, i have the tendency of getting freckles very easily, and i think the ones i have right now are more than enough!

Plus, there's the health issues conected


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 4, 2007)

I don't even need to sit anywhere for long to get a tan! Just get some sun on me and I'll get tanned! I hate it!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

i don't know about you, but i just can't understand how people can stay under the sun for hours like a whale on the beach. don't they get burned ?


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope! I am super pale, and I am happy with that! I wish more girls would embrace their paleness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used to lay out in the sun in high school, back when I didn't have to work during the summers. I do get burned very quickly, but if I lay out for just a little bit each day, I can get a *slight* tan. But it wasn't very noticeable, and now I don't tan partly because of the risk of cancer, and partly because I spend my summer days working in my office anyway! (Plus, both my parents have lived practically their whole lives in the sun, being farmers, and at least once a year they go to the dermatologist to get several pre-cancerous spots frozen off! I don't want to end up like that!!)


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 5, 2007)

I get free sun bed sessions from work if I want them. I went through a period of going like once a week or so, but I just got over it. It takes too long to look brown. I'm white and pasty, and that's how I guess I'll stay. I just have too much going on in my life to be able to put time aside to tan. How lame is that. (at leat i wont get cancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## han (Apr 5, 2007)

im the same way.. and i dont like it either


----------



## niksaki (Apr 11, 2007)

I spray tan twice a week, i wouldnt touch a tan bed! i heard the other night on a news program that it may be three times the exposure as being out in the actualy sun for that amount of time? scary stuff.

I have really light skin and lots of moles with a history of skin cancers in my family so i am a bit scared of that! (not to mention i have been burnt to a crisp on numerous occasions when i was younger as i thought that was the cool thing to do. ppffttt.


----------



## Sian100 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've never had a tan. I burn too easily.


----------



## Thais (Apr 12, 2007)

My thoughts exactly... Even though I look much better when I am tan. LOL. But I use sunscreen everyday too.


----------



## farris2 (Apr 13, 2007)

not anymore


----------



## paurasmith (Apr 13, 2007)

I tan without trying. . . when summer starts and lather on the sunscreen on my face and I don't do a whole lot with the rest of my body, maybe one coat before going out and not bother to reapply all day and I never burn. . .

I should burn though. . .my whole family does. . .but I just don't.

I've also heard that tanning can be good if you have an back+ache issues, I don't but tanning isn't all horrible, the sun isn't around very much where I live so I enjoy every bit of it I can. . .

Also self-tanners always smell funny to me. . . I can't deal with it &gt;_&gt;


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 13, 2007)

i tan very easily. even if i use spf 40 but i always neglect to use sunblock. ive become aware of it but i have thick skin. lol my whole family does so i kinda dont take all the precautions that i should.


----------



## charish (Apr 18, 2007)

i do sometimes, a few times a yr. ill just get to the point to where i want some color. but i use sunblock and if i don't i don't stay out in the sun long. but the tanning booth is worse than the sun, it has both of the bad rays.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't tan. In the summer when I'm outside I'll not always use sunblock, but I'm not really one for sunbathing for hours.


----------



## MindySue (Apr 18, 2007)

i embrace mine. i love being pale. a girl i know who is the typical fake tan fake blonde said right in front of me the other day "i think it's disgusting when girls are pale" uhh hello..i think it's disgusting that you want skin cancer. (she goes every single day)


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 18, 2007)

i do =]


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm guilty of tanning in the bed to get a base tan for summer suning. I know it's horrible but i do it anyway.


----------



## La_Mari (May 14, 2007)

I think it's 3 out of 4 people or 1 out of 3 people will get skin cancer in their lifetime. I know for sure I'm not. Well not for SURE, but I don't tan and if I were in the sunlight for more than 5 minutes (or next to a window) I would use sunblock.

One thing I don't get is, do people not understand how powerful the sun IS??? It's HUGE and a little hat or tank top is not going to stop it from reaching your skin. Neither is a lousy window. It's kind of funny that people don't realize that. Also, have you seen plants burn? That's exactly what happens to our skin.

Wow, how freaking rude! She knows that she doesn't naturally look like that right? Fake everything is not something to be proud of.


----------



## Shelley (May 14, 2007)

I tan very easily but I use sunscreen spf 30 everyday. In my younger days I use to sit out and bake, but now I don't. I like to garden, so I do end up getting color, but I watch how long I am outside for, wear a hat etc.

I definitely do not want wrinkly skin or skin cancer.

HelloMindy,

That is very rude what the woman said to you. Geez, some people! :sleepyhead:


----------



## SierraWren (May 14, 2007)

I certainly would if I could but I can't so I don't...Seriously, my father has had skin cancer for over 30 years (almost always benign, but he keeps needing to get things removed from his skin) and I have been scared of that since I was a child, so I actually do try to avoid the sun as much as possible...Which I hate doing, b/c I love the sun and I just love the look of a tan. I use bronzer instead and am in search of a good self-tanning lotion,but basically have resigned myself to pallor.


----------



## princess_20 (May 14, 2007)

same here


----------



## lucifer83dsa (Aug 15, 2007)

i love the sun. In summer i like to spend hours outdoor but i didn't get a deep tan


----------



## Barbette (Aug 16, 2007)

Nooo tanning beds definitely. I appreciate my natural skin, and I am not burning it for a 'fashionable tan', I think my paleness is very fashionable, in my vintage kind of way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I do think we need the sun though, for vitamins, but I won't go laying out in the middle of the day slathered in oil.


----------



## vtmom (Aug 19, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## D E A (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't tan, I burn and turn red as a lobster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And then I peel.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

i tried tanning bed for 30 mins when i was 17 ! now i regret it coz i feel like i made myself old ... lol

no i dun wanna age even faster i look much older than ppl here of my age already so no. no tanning for me


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't tan in tanning beds. Usually I'll get the St.Tropez spray tan. I LOVEEE IT! It makes me look like I've been in the sun for hours. Very sexy and bronze. It's a little pricey, but I'd rather look bronze than orange any day.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

how long does it take to wash it off??


----------



## eloque (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd love to tan but I have really delicate skin. Sunscreen won't let me tan and without it, my skin gets stained or seriously sunburned. A tanning bed isn't really good for my skin either. So I use tanning lotion every now and then, but it's such a pain. I'm seriously envious of those who can get a good tan without any damage.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 25, 2007)

About a week.


----------



## summer_visions (Aug 25, 2007)

yes i love tanning


----------



## Lenore (Aug 27, 2007)

no tanning for me afraid it will age my skin


----------



## Karren (Aug 28, 2007)

I stay away from tanning and don't care if I'm white or not!! After all that's what suntan colored nylons are for? Lol.

Karren


----------



## jessiej78 (Sep 1, 2007)

Same here, unfortunately. I would much rather be pale!!!!!


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 6, 2007)

i just worked at a tanning comapny and let me the first to tell you THEY LIE the tell everyne you wont get cancer unless you burn.. well read up on it and the lotions they sell. its clearly states// you can get cancer even if you dont burn!


----------



## redsoxgirl (Sep 9, 2007)

this isnt totally true, however i guess theres always exceptions. My mom use to tan a LOT when i was younger and when she was a teen and she still tans off and on in the summer and at a tanning salon before vacations and she always gets asked if she's mine or my brothers' sister. She doesnt dress young but she has amazingly nice skin and looks younger. Her skin doesnt have that aged look from tanning. i guess it could just be good genes though. Luckily for me, i guess. I'm still addicted to tanning.


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 9, 2007)

Same here. I'd rather be pale than have leather skin.


----------



## LillMizz (Sep 20, 2007)

My skin dosent tan ..didnt stop me from lying on sunbeds for years to get a glow..now all i have left is a bunch of freckles. So now i fake it with self tan


----------



## Morrigan... (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't tan. I love the pale look, I have very light skin, and I'm also extremely prone to sunburns and fainting, when the weather is too hot.


----------



## Vienna (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't go and "tan" but in the summer I do try to wear sleeveless to avoid getting a farmer tan - I wear sleeveless dressy shirts too often to go out with a half tan, lol.

I don't really understand people who go to tan in beds, but that's just me. The people I see on beaches who have been there for a while look like, well, leather. I don't want to be a piece of leather when I get older!


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

i tan occasionally..my skin doesnt burn very easily!


----------



## blondie00 (Nov 23, 2007)

yes, atleast 2 times a week


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 23, 2007)

I love the look of a light tan, it looks healthy but I'm in my 30's now so I stick to self tanners.


----------



## Dreama (Nov 25, 2007)

I usually tan during the summer, but not too much. The rest of the year I could care less because I'm covered in clothing anyway.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Nov 25, 2007)

I tanned for a couple of years. I'm really pale, but would get really tan from the beds. I stopped now because I am scared of cancer and aging. Plus my dad always has to get cyst's cut out, so that makes me a little nervous. I have to be honest though, I really miss tanning. I am so pale. I wish there was a cheap, healthy way to tan instead of expensive Mytic's. Oh well.....


----------



## Bellagigi (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't go to the tanning beds and I don't tan outside. There is no lotion in this world you can slather up with that will protect you from the dangers of the tanning beds. They are just as bad as the sun though there is still a huge misconception about them. I visited a tanning salon one day trying to get their business (banking) and the owner actually told several young girls who came into the salon that the beds were safe and a much better alternative to the sun. If I hadn't been there representing my employer I would have went off on her. People, thousands of people, die from skin cancer every day. It's just not worth it. And to me, those who have tanned their whole lives get that same look about them you would associate with a lifetime smoker.


----------



## scarlet_milk (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm quite pale so I don't spend much time tanning because if I stay in the sun longer it hurts a lot.

I only go tanning to the beach in the summer, I don't like tanning beds.

So I also don't think about cancer much.


----------



## Paramour_Sheek (Dec 1, 2007)

I don't tan...I am a redhead, so have stupidly pale skin. Even if I got one, I would just look silly. As it happens, as soon as the sun touches me I go lobsteresque, stay that way for a week, then go ghost white again.


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 1, 2007)

Lol, I am pretty much the same with you, Paramour_Sheek :laughing: I am Asian though.. I dont tan easily (if at all..) but I turn red even after standing under the sun for a while but I'll just go white again :blush:

I know that everyone should embrace their colors, but most people kept staring at me when I'm out, probably because in my country there are not that many people with this skin tone.. makes me sad sometimes lain:


----------



## Midnight Tears (Dec 2, 2007)

I dont tan because i think i would look horrible with a tan


----------



## impassioned (Dec 4, 2007)

I've never tanned intentionally. I'm Korean and I embrace my pale skin!


----------



## AtticFlower (Dec 5, 2007)

I burn in the sun, and I can tan in a bed. However the only time I use a bed anymore is when my back is really giving me issues, to the point I cant walk (wreck injury for life). If I do go in, Im only there ten minutes tops. In a bed or the sun, make sure you are using something to protect yourself!


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

I work in a salon we have tanning beds, I do tan occasionally but we also have the spray tan and I love that!!! Plus I use alot of the self tanners.


----------



## MissMissy (Dec 7, 2007)

Well i got a job awhile back at a tanning company.. they have lotions to help with again.. i tanned about 2 ta 3 times a week. i was dark as hell.. good tan.. although i do have spots now.. they call them sun spot.. they just showed up.. ihtink they are gone now.. its wierd.. i had white spots all over my back .. they call them sun spots where your skin has lost pigment.. so i would be careful of how much you tan.. its addicting. and can cause cancer. all i can say is be responsible.. dont go inthere with a cheapy lotion.. you need lotion that is good and has the nutriants you need. ( a bronzer is good to) if you go in with out a lotion you will burn.. its not good they dry flaky skin refections off the rays and causes you to burn, jumping you a lot closer to cancer. that is something i learned in classes there.


----------



## sarona (Dec 7, 2007)

i never had a tan

am not a big fan of it

i love being white :kopfkratz:


----------



## kristinaah (Dec 7, 2007)

Just so you all know ... Tanning beds aren't JUST bad. Yes, you can get skin cancer. Yes, your skin can age prematurely. HOWEVER, I have eczema, and my dermatologist actually recommended that I go to a tanning bed every once in a while. NOT A LOT, just a little. I know a lot of people who use tanning beds occasionally because of eczema, and it has helped them.

Also, in Norway, we almost never get any sun, so some scientists and doctors recommend that you go to a tanning bed every once in a while (again: NOT A LOT.) to get vitamin D.

That being said ... I don't tan. Haha.


----------



## Ten99 (Dec 7, 2007)

I went through a phase starting in July of this year where I was going 3 to 4 times a week. I thought people were kidding when they said it was addicting but oh, they were not!!!

I have very pale skin (thanks to my father's genes) and I have always prided myself on it's smoothness. As of November, I noticed a change in the texture--it was becoming drier and almost leathery. ICK! I look very young for my age and I certainly did not want to ruin that so I stopped.

After not tanning in the beds for the past month, my skin has improved greatly! It's amazing what a difference it makes. I will not be going back to tanning beds.

From now on, I am sticking with my level one Mystic Tan to just get a hint of color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## love2482 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am a fake-and-baker. I can already see where I am going to get sunspots....not good.


----------



## kidbride (Jan 20, 2008)

I go swimming and it creates a tan somehow...and yes, its nice to lay down...but underneath an umbrella, with a hat, and SPF


----------

